
Apple may allow Spotify to set as Default Music App - kalberg6429
https://9to5mac.com/2020/02/20/bloomberg-apple-discussing-allowing-iphone-users-to-set-third-party-web-browsers-and-email-apps-as-defaults-native-spotify-on-homepod/
======
navaati
It really is some validation when your competitor has to grudgingly allow you
to exist because your users (to both you and them) want you so much that it
would disserve them to screw you.

It means that you're that much good. Some folks at Spotify must be unbearably
proud today.

~~~
coralreef
I feel like this is ultimately not the motivating factor and that anti-trust
is more-so the reason. Apple wants to keep regulators just happy enough.

"Apple Music now has more paid subscribers in the United States than Spotify,
according to a new report by Reuters. A “person familiar with the matter” told
Reuters that Apple now has 28 million paid subscribers, while Spotify has 26
million. However, thanks to Spotify’s free tier, the Swedish streaming company
reportedly still holds more overall users than Apple Music in the U.S."

[https://pitchfork.com/news/apple-music-now-has-more-paid-
us-...](https://pitchfork.com/news/apple-music-now-has-more-paid-us-
subscribers-than-spotify-report/)

~~~
SyneRyder
Those numbers seem way off. Spotify now has 37 Million paying/Premium
subscribers in North America according to their Q4 2019 filings. They are
crushing Apple Music by a good margin.

[https://newsroom.spotify.com/2020-02-05/spotify-reports-
four...](https://newsroom.spotify.com/2020-02-05/spotify-reports-fourth-
quarter-and-full-year-2019-earnings/)

------
jscheel
Now if people would show a bit of support for Google Music I would be a happy
fellow. I know it's unlikely to happen, but it's really hard to avoid the fact
the Google Music comes with ad-free Youtube Premium for free. Definitely a USP
that none of the other music providers have.

------
boublepop
Thank god. I’ve honestly considered ditching my iPhone just so I can have
voice control to Spotify in the car like I have at home with my google home.

